# Late start



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Had to bag up and offload a bunch of shrimp this morning, so later start than I prefer. Did have beer breaks during the shrimp sale, so on schedule with that part. Baby back, pineapple sausage, jalapeño cheddar sausage, wings and a couple birds. Had to try out the Eggspander.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

why do you post this shit? every time i see your pics i go to the freezer and start pulling out shit to grill.
jack


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

I about bought one the other weekend. Let us know how you like it. Guessing from most things egg it will be good.

Good looks good also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

yz250fridin said:


> I about bought one the other weekend. Let us know how you like it. Guessing from most things egg it will be good.
> 
> Good looks good also.
> 
> ...


Used it a couple times this weekend. I think it's a necessity like the plate setter.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What Shrimp?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1091277


that's a big long one. looks like it hasn't been sucked on enough.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lastcast said:


> What Shrimp?


Sold some shrimp for a Krewe fundraiser. Raised by Auburn here in Gulf Shores. Gonna have a butt fundraiser at some point in the future.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1091277


fish has a trap set up! hes ready for them yeller flies ! If they survive the yeller swatter he’s gonna water board them with beer from the yeller can! Well done sir! Food looks awesome also!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Sold some shrimp for a Krewe fundraiser. Raised by Auburn here in Gulf Shores. Gonna have a butt fundraiser at some point in the future.


You do realize you u can’t use aub and butt in the same paragraph? it just gives us bammers and sec fans more fuel !👍


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> fish has a trap set up! hes ready for them yeller flies ! If they survive the yeller swatter he’s gonna water board them with beer from the yeller can! Well done sir! Food looks awesome also!


Killed about 10 this afternoon.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd been taking a trophy home today iffin I was in a competition.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

jack2 said:


> that's a big long one. looks like it hasn't been sucked on enough.
> jack


im surprised Split hasn’t replied to this post….


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dammit I just ate and now I'm hungry again


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

What size egg? I got one of those with my egg 3 years ago... its in the box in the garage still.... been meaning to use it


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jaster said:


> What size egg? I got one of those with my egg 3 years ago... its in the box in the garage still.... been meaning to use it


XL


----------

